# but no TagLibrary associated to namespace???



## 2AndAHalfBit (4. Jan 2012)

Hallo Cummunity.

ich habe eine JSF-Application, die bisher nur aus einer Seite besteht. In der Seite baue ich eine Datatable auf. Fehlt da eine Library? Ich habe sowohl die JSL-Api als auch die impl eingebunden (siehe bild)

Muss ich noch eine Jar linken?

Ich verwende Tomcat und MyFaces von Apache. 




```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sum.com/jsf/core"> [B][COLOR="Sienna"]<!-- <=== wohl der übeltäter --->[/COLOR][/B]

<h:head>
	<title>JDO-IT Startseite</title>
	<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/layout.css" />      
</h:head>
<h:body>
	<h:form>
		<h:commandButton action="#{jDOSessionBean.getAllTasks}" value="Refresh" />
		<h:commandButton action="#{jDOSessionBean.createTask}" value="New..." />
	</h:form>
	<br />

	<h:dataTable value="#{jDOSessionBean.tasks}" var="listitem" styleClass="taskTable">
		<h:column>
			<f:facet name="header">Id</f:facet>
			<h:outputText value="#{listitem.id}"></h:outputText>
		</h:column>
		<h:column>
			<f:facet name="header">Task</f:facet>
			<h:outputText value="#{listitem.name}"></h:outputText>
		</h:column>
	</h:dataTable>
</h:body>
</html>
```

Eclipse meldet: 
NLS missing message: CANNOT_FIND_FACELET_TAGLIB in: org.eclipse.jst.jsf.core.validation.internal.facelet.messages	index.xhtml	/JDO-IT/WebContent	line 5	Facelet Validator

Webpage warnt: 
Warning: The page /index.xhtml declares namespace http://java.sum.com/jsf/core and uses the tag f:facet , but no TagLibrary associated to namespace.

Grüße


----------



## knoppers (8. Jan 2012)

du könntest mal deine "web.xml" (falls vorhanden) und deine "faces-config.xml" posten. Ich denke mal der Fehler liegt dort.


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (9. Jan 2012)

Hi, 

klar kann ich machen. 
Hinweis dazu ich nutze im Moment die Defaultmappings. Deshalb ist die Faces-config fast leer (hat nur das Grundgerüst). Aber ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe...

[xml]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" xmlns:web="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_3_0.xsd"
	id="WebApp_ID" version="3.0">
	<display-name>JDO-IT</display-name>

	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
	</servlet>

	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>

	<context-param>
		<param-name>javax.faces.PROJECT_STAGE</param-name>
		<param-value>Development</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<welcome-file-list>
		<welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
	</welcome-file-list>
</web-app>
[/xml]

[xml]
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<faces-config xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
	xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee
http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_2_0.xsd"
	version="2.0">
</faces-config>
[/xml]


----------



## knoppers (10. Jan 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal ein Testprojekt aufgesetzt und siehe da, ich habe das gleiche Problem. Das Problem ist auch schon bekannt, sieht man wenn man die Meldung/Message einfach mal googelt. Verwendest du die Eclipse JBoss Tools?


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (10. Jan 2012)

Hi, 

nein nicht das ich wüsste. Ich habe den JBoss zwar installiert, wollte das Projekt aber bewusst nicht in einem Applikationsserver aufsetzen. Stattdessen verwende ich "nur" den Tomcat als ServletContainer. 

Grüße


----------



## Nogothrim (10. Jan 2012)

> xmlns:f="http://java.sum.com/jsf/core">



versuch's mal mit sun statt sum


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (10. Jan 2012)

Hi, 

ein Versuch war es Wert. 
Bringt aber nicht den erwünschten Effekt...

Grüße


----------



## Nogothrim (10. Jan 2012)

kommt denn jetzt ein anderer fehler, der alte Fehler muss ja dadurch entstanden sein? Welche MyFaces Version wird denn eingesetzt?


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (10. Jan 2012)

Hi, 

nein der Fehler ist noch exakt der Selbe. 

JSTL Version 1.2
Myfaces 2.1.5
Apache Tomcat/7.0.23

Grüße


----------



## knoppers (10. Jan 2012)

Ich meinte nicht den JBoss Application Server sondern die JBoss Tools für Eclipse. Dies ist ein Plugin für Eclipse. Ich habe das ganze auf einer neuen Eclipse mal bei getestet (Ohne JBoss Tools, bzw. andere J2EE Plugins), da kommt die Meldung nicht.


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (10. Jan 2012)

Hi, 

nicht das ich wüsste. Ich finde auch nix mit "jboss" im Pluginverzeichnis. 

Grüße


----------

